# Got my brand today



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I sent off my appication for an abandoned brand on Monday, and it got it in the mail today. Also got my first choice; Now I need to get an branding iron. Anyone have a good recourse for electric branding irons.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Branding Irons Unlimited looked pretty cool.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just make my irons out of 3/8 rebar. Have a metal pipe I put tiger torch into to heat them. Being round they dont cut the animal at edge of brand.

At least here in the winter with the thick hair coats on the cattle the electric irons never worked the best. But they work fine in the summer. Just in the winter with the temps too cold and the thick hair they can have a hard time keeping hot enough.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Beware of tight corners, "A's" "M's" and such as they will burn too much and not leave a clean brand, scar a large area. Make the brand plenty big and get it HOT. We have a two piece sliding brand Patrick made--the top M and bottom ROCKER burn in then we burn the center C on a slider affair= rockin' MC


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

These looked nice when I was looking around

http://livestockbranding.net/branding_fire.html

As you can see, they have relief cuts in the corners, so the heat isn't concentrated too much in one area leaving a blotch.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Just ordered an electric brand from Valley Vet Supply. Most likely will be getting somd fire brands at some point.


----------

